# Possible adoption



## Puppy Zoo

Only 9 weeks old? Did she say what caused her to get rid of him so quickly? She couldn't have gotten him more than 3 weeks ago. Did she not know she was moving then? Just be careful. Seems a bit odd on the quick turn around timing. Hopefully he is healthy. Thank you for wanting to give a pup such a warm, loving and cared for home.


----------



## jwemt81

That does seem really strange that the pup is only 9 weeks old and she wants to sell him already. You never know what kind of health problems you may run into. That whole e-mail she sent you doesn't seem right. I would love to see a picture of this little guy once you get one!


----------



## spruce

she could have the age wrong, maybe she got him at 9 weeks. 

when we got Bridger off Craigslist everything was weird (and age given was wrong)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

He's a pup that needs a home and I hope it works out for you. My Shadow was from a BYB and he had lots of issues, but I'm glad he is mine. If you do take the pup, consider pet insurance for the major issues. If you see you don't need it, you can always cancel.


----------



## Ljilly28

You should definitely have 48 hours for your vet to do a thorough wellness check before you pay for him! Maybe she was shocked at how much work puppies are ?


----------



## Sadiesdream

I do worry about the situation, just because of things she has said. Its very possible she didn't realize the amount of work that goes into raising a pup of any breed, and maybe it just stressed her out. I'm waiting fo the pictures of course, I asked for jailhouse photos ( side and front) so I could get a better understanding of she possibly wants to get rid of him. And I think she has his age wrong. After the pictures it'll be easier to determine if he is 9 weeks or if she has had him for 9 weeks. But if anything is sketchy from the pictures I may walk away. Is there any specific signs I would need to look for besides the obvious when I pick him up? I'm not going to let her meet me anywhere, I'm going directly to her house which will allow me to see his living conditions and get a better idea of the case. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed :crossfing I hope the lil guy is alright and in good health. She also said she would provide me the phone number to the breeder so maybe I can do more research.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I hope this works out for you. sometimes the dogs from BYB's are the healthiest around IMHO. you could get a PAL or ILP number for him & still participate in AKC performance classes...


----------



## olik

byb may not that bad.I got mine from one.It was, at least, responsible breeder. Ask for any vets records.Good luck,i hope it will work for you.Keep us posted.


----------



## Sadiesdream

I'll keep you guys posted. She is supposed to take pictures today and send them to me. Once she doesn I'll post here for everyone to take a look at. Id rather hope that she is just irresponsible and figured she can't take care of the pup and decided to rehome instead of there actually being something wrong with the pup. His first stop will be the vet that I promise.


----------



## BeauShel

I think I would take her and get the pet insurance for any issues that might come up. Hopefully it is just a case of her now understanding all the needs of a dog or moving to a place that wont accept them and not any major health issues. I cant wait to see the pictures of him.


----------



## Tanyac

Good luck in making your decision. Whatever happens, this little guy needs a loving home and there seems to be one waiting for him over at yours!!! I hope and pray he's in good health and it has a happy ending. Also, can't wait to see pics of him...


----------



## Thor0918

Well, I have gotten pups both ways and always ended up in luuuuv! I'm sure you will too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

A BYB is not a responsible breeder, but a hobby breeder is. When I speak of byb, I speak of those who are not responsible at all.


----------



## Sadiesdream

from the info I gathered its a hobby breeder, she actually plans her pups and limits her litters every year.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

That is good news. Hobby breeders do their research, plan their litters, do clearances, many have mentors, and belong to their local GR club. 

I always feel bad when I write BYB and someone may not know the difference between BYB and Hobby Breeder. I know you do, but someone else mentioned BYB and responsible breeding. I just wanted to clarify my use of BYB.

I hope it all works out!


----------



## HovawartMom

good-luck and keep us posted!.
Whether you adopt a pup from a rescue or a private person,it will not protect you from health problems!.Only a breeder that has done heath tests on 3 or more generations, can give you some warranties!.


----------



## Sadiesdream

I understand that, I just dont want to adopt him from her and he have something not seen by the human eye.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Good luck with your decision. I would definately see pictures as well as ask to meet the little pup. See what vet care she has already obtained on him. It sounds as if you certainly could give him the home and love he deserves. I can understand worrying about his future health since little is known about his background. Keep us posted on how this work out.


----------



## Sadiesdream

Ok so from what I've gathered she had enough money to purchase a golden retreiver, but not enough to own a digital camera. Something just doesn't add up. She keeps telling me " Ohhh he is absolutely gorgeous". But she doesn't have pictures of him . . . . and anyone in their right mind would see this as a sign but i feel sorry for the pup


----------



## GoldenOwner12

it might be worth going to see him then if she don't have pictures. I can understand some people not owning a digital camera i never used to own one till 2 years old. Maybe a camera isn't in her high prioritties of things to own list.


----------



## Sadiesdream

GoldenOwner12 said:


> it might be worth going to see him then if she don't have pictures. I can understand some people not owning a digital camera i never used to own one till 2 years old. Maybe a camera isn't in her high prioritties of things to own list.


 You make a valid point. I guess my problem is I keep thinking of the worse case scenario and looking for all the problems that could arise.


----------



## mylissyk

Can't hurt to go take a look at him, seeing him and his environment in person will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Sadiesdream

Well everyone I did my detective work and uncovered her plot. She is a cross state rehoming entrepreneur. She is zooming through the web adopting free pups and reselling them with adoption fee's. the pups arent as purebred as she has stated, they're golden/lab. She told me she was located near by but in reality she is teling everyone she is in a completely different area between TN and GA. She told me she wanted $75 for the pup. She tells my wife she wants $65 for the rehoming but would give my wife the money back if she got it fixed. I never got that option but honestly my wife wouldnt see the refudn anyhow. Money isn't a huge issue to me, I don't have $800 to spend on another pup and I really prefer rescuing a dog in need. Sigh as they say if it sounds to good to be true then it probably is.


----------



## sharlin

It's a nice fall day, sounds like a perfect day to take a drive and take a look. Good Luck. (sorry---we posted at the same time) Are you still going to take a look??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sadiesdream said:


> Well everyone I did my detective work and uncovered her plot. She is a cross state rehoming entrepreneur. She is zooming through the web adopting free pups and reselling them with adoption fee's. the pups arent as purebred as she has stated, they're golden/lab. She told me she was located near by but in reality she is teling everyone she is in a completely different area between TN and GA. She told me she wanted $75 for the pup. She tells my wife she wants $65 for the rehoming but would give my wife the money back if she got it fixed. I never got that option but honestly my wife wouldnt see the refudn anyhow. Money isn't a huge issue to me, I don't have $800 to spend on another pup and I really prefer rescuing a dog in need. Sigh as they say if it sounds to good to be true then it probably is.


You certainly did your homework. Was it hard to get this information?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Everybody has a scam, don't they??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jackson'sMom said:


> Everybody has a scam, don't they??


Very sad when they ride on the back of innocent animals. I guess she's finding homes for them, but...


----------



## BeauShel

That is a big problem on Craigs lists in this area. There is a couple that takes all the free dogs there and then sells them. Some people are very angry because they gave the dogs in good faith thinking they were giving them to a good home.


----------



## Sadiesdream

I decided in my best interest not to persue the pup. Now that I've spoke with people who she has dealt with, they all say the same thing - walk away. She has sold pups with parvo, other health problems, she provides false records, and several people lost their dog days after getting him/her home. I know they deserve a much better home but I can't handle losing another pup yet. I just lost Penny at the start of this year and it still bothers me. I just can't go through with it at this moment. Sorry guys, I guess I'm not quite the hero that I wanted to be. But I'm still looking but slowly losing hope. Wish me luck


----------



## PeanutsMom

Don't give up Not all those ad's are scams, promise. Two of my three came to me as a result of a craigslist ad. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sadiesdream

I wanted to give a small update:

As mentioned before I didn't persue the pup she was offering. Something was off and I think it was her but who knows. I wasn't willing to walk into a situation that could possibly be bad right from the start and who knows what could've happened. I don't mind craigslist, I got Sadie Mae from there, but when the person is acting shady and lies constantly, then flags go up everywhere. She couldn't even provide me pictures or keep her story straight. so anyhow, I met a REALLY nice woman and she has a year and a half old Purebred Black Lab AKC registered that she wants to rehome.He is really smart, he has a wonderful temperment and honestly I think he will make a great addition to the family. He reminds me of Penny alot, but I think will be a great companion for sadie and I really think they will do great together as friends. Sadie is fixed so no worries there and he is still intact, but we plan in the next few weeks to get the proceduredone. He is absolutely gorgeous. No he isn't a golden, but he needed a home just like all the others. I feel like a hero again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Congratulations. This guy needs a home, you can provide him a good home, so who cares if he isn't a golden? I have always had other breeds of dogs (usally mixes) along with my goldens. Thank you for rescuing this boy. What's his name?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Congrats, My Sadie says he is very handsome

He'll be great companion for you're Sadie!


----------



## Sadiesdream

They named him Blue. He is purebred, which to me isn't a big deal, but it helps when we start training and stuff for agility or trials. He will have a "job". We'll start off with some Obed classes and work our way up from there. But I think he will be a great addition and he will be very loved here.


----------



## BeauShel

He is a very handsome boy. I would be grabbing him in a heartbeat. You were right to walk away since you knew she was lying and had problems in the past. Congrats and you should feel like a hero adopting a new dog no matter what kind of breed.


----------



## spruce

black lab + golden retriever = PERFECTION


----------



## amy22

Blue is a very handome guy...Im so glad you found another pup!!


----------



## Sadiesdream

thanks everyone. I cant wait until next weekend. I went out and purchased some toys and stuff for him and got some new tennis balls for him and sadie. His crate is already setup with new sheep wool bed. I've been running around getting things setup and prepared for his arrival. I'm going to have them meet on neutral territory and then bring them both here. Sadie has never been aggresive but tis is just for their sake and nerves. So I told her we'll meet down at the park which is down the road then we'll drive back to my house where they can continue to play in the fenced yard. He has a swimming pool and 1 square acre compleetly fenced in to play in. The pool has been doggy proofed but also has dog accessible stairs.I CANT WAIT!!!!:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## amy22

I just noticed you live in Alpharetta..I lived in Suwanee till this past Feb when I moved ot CA...I cant wait to get back to GA. Just wanted to say hi to a fellow Georgian!! :wave:


----------



## Sadiesdream

amy22 said:


> I just noticed you live in Alpharetta..I lived in Suwanee till this past Feb when I moved ot CA...I cant wait to get back to GA. Just wanted to say hi to a fellow Georgian!! :wave:


well howdy  you're not missing anything over here,lol. just finally got some rain. I doubt i could live elsewhere. GA has the big city, blue ridge mtns, wonderful state parks, an ocean if i wanted to go. all i hate is traffic!!!


----------



## amy22

I really miss GA...I dont like CA...I moved here because my husband lives here..Im trying to talk him into moving to GA..I hated the traffic also..UCK!! But I even miss that! :doh:


----------



## avincent52

I guess things must be pretty bad out there if someone feels it's worth their time to get free dogs and sell them for $75 apiece. I would think you could do better just working a straight job for minimum wage. 
But congrats on Blue. He looks truly splendid. Labs are wonderful dogs--our old neighbor's yellow lab, Cooper, got our kids hooked on the dog thing.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

After all that, congratulations on your new addition - he's lovely.

I did want to add that you cetainly should't feel bad about not taking on the original pup....if someone is selling these, in some cases sick, pups on for nothing but nefarious reasons then for the sake of future pups the only way to stop her doing it is to help stop her being able to make fast $ from it. Well done.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Congrats to the new addition you will be getting soon. I hope everything works out great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oh he's beautiful! I love Black Labs and really can't figure out why people don't eagerly adopt. I would!!! I guess they call it Black Dog Syndrome. How sad. You did a wonderful thing! I hope you have many happy, healthy, years together.


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats on Blue*

Congratulations on Blue-I'm sure he and your Sadie will hit it off.
He is just beautiful and I think Black Labs and also Flat Coated Retrievers are just beautiful!!! 

The lady with the puppy did not sound legit at all. 

I am sorry you have to wait until next weekend though!! I'm assuming that you are like me and patience is NOT MY STRONG SUIT!!!!


----------



## Sadiesdream

lol I have no patience at all!! I'm like dying to take Sadie and Blue out to play fetch and roll around int he yard with them. Its going to be a BLASSSTTTTT! I can't wait for that first walka round the block so all the neighbors come out and say how beautiful he is : We have a smaller subdivision so everyone knows everyone. Theres dog walking groups and what not. So its a big deal when theres a new pup on the block! I've been running around the house all weekend getting things together for him. Its like my wife is having a baby!!! lol except all the pain and drool :bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Our subdivision*

Our subdivision in Woodridge, ILLINOIS, sounds a lot like your neighborhood. 
The only people Ken & I are reallyf riendly with where we live, are couples that have dogs!!!!!
WE ALL talk about dogs like others talk about children!


----------



## hgatesy

Congrats on your new addition! He's a cutie!


----------



## shortcake23

Sadiesdream said:


> Well everyone I did my detective work and uncovered her plot. She is a cross state rehoming entrepreneur. She is zooming through the web adopting free pups and reselling them with adoption fee's. the pups arent as purebred as she has stated, they're golden/lab. She told me she was located near by but in reality she is teling everyone she is in a completely different area between TN and GA. She told me she wanted $75 for the pup. She tells my wife she wants $65 for the rehoming but would give my wife the money back if she got it fixed. I never got that option but honestly my wife wouldnt see the refudn anyhow. Money isn't a huge issue to me, I don't have $800 to spend on another pup and I really prefer rescuing a dog in need. Sigh as they say if it sounds to good to be true then it probably is.


That's SICK that someone would do that!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

congrats, can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I know you will have a blast with him, my Sadie is the sweetest dog and gets along with the boy's just fine. Well she rules them...LOL


----------



## Sadiesdream

I'm hated..... The woman whom was to let me adopt Blue changed her mind. Her son was ill about the choice so she decided to not rehome him. Great for blue.... hurtful for me... This has to be a sign  As soon as I get cheerful and excited, something like this comes out of the back field with tons of dissappointment. I spoke to my mother in law who knows a woman whom has 2 adoptable purebred goldens. I'm looking at her oldest he is 4 years old and has epileptsy. He is on small meds to take care of it and lives a very happy life. So if this doesnt work out I'm giving up


----------



## Blaireli

I'm so sorry that Blue didn't work out for you and your family.  It will work out the way it was meant to be.

Are you willing to take the two Goldens together so they don't have to be split up?


----------



## Thor0918

No no no, no giving up!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so sorry things didn't work out with Blue, but please don't give up. There are so many wonderful dogs out there in need of good homes. Your dog is out there; you just haven't found him/her yet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sadiesdream said:


> I'm hated..... The woman whom was to let me adopt Blue changed her mind. Her son was ill about the choice so she decided to not rehome him. Great for blue.... hurtful for me... This has to be a sign  As soon as I get cheerful and excited, something like this comes out of the back field with tons of dissappointment. I spoke to my mother in law who knows a woman whom has 2 adoptable purebred goldens. I'm looking at her oldest he is 4 years old and has epileptsy. He is on small meds to take care of it and lives a very happy life. So if this doesnt work out I'm giving up


Do not give up. I truly believe there is a reason for everything. There is a special dog out there waiting just for you. Patience is Golden...there is a grander plan.


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry that you cant have Blue...but Im sure theres a dog out there for you! If the golden doesnt work out for you ahve you contacted that Adopt a Golden of Atlanta? I get emails from them all the time. Good Luckin your search! Their website is http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


----------



## mylissyk

Ah, I'm so sorry about the disappointments! But you are not allowed, to give up, not, not not! Somewhere out there is a dog that needs you!


----------



## jealous1

Another vote for please not giving up! Please check the Adopt-a-Golden site - they have a lot of great dogs (I know, I also volunteer for them although only doing transports right now as I failed at the foster thing, . . . sigh!). They are having a Gold-a-Rama this coming Sunday where you would be able to take your Sadie and meet a lot of their dogs. I am working on a transport with them that is supposed to go Saturday and I'm working on possibly taking them up on Sunday to the Gold-a-Rama. One is a really sweet senior (definite transport) and the other is a 3-4 year old male that is supposed to be SUPER SWEET! The Gold-a-Rama should not be far from you (you look like Alpharetta?) and you can e-mail me if you want for any additional info.


----------



## amy22

I hope he looks at the web site and makes it to the gold a rama!!! I look at the website all the time!! I live in CA now, but I am moving to FL in a few months. I used to live in Suwanee...does adopt a golden let people outside of Atlanta adopt their dogs?? I want to get another golden in time ...Im not used to having only one dog!


----------



## jealous1

Hi Amy22 - I used to live in Suwanee, too (many, many moons ago)! Don't know the last time you were in that area, but boy has it sure changed! I think Adopt-a-Golden does adopt out of state as a member on here from Florida adopted one earlier this year (Daisey/Captain Morgan). They are a great organization and really care about the dogs so please give them a call when you get back to this area.


----------



## amy22

Hi! I just moved to CA in Feb and I lived in Suwanee from 1996 and YES it sure has changed! I go back every month or so to see my kids..my daughter is in college at Kennesaw State my son lives at my house still hes going to Law school in the fall so I go back quite a bit. I will for sure give them a call when I moved to FL and settled in..and I think my Misty needs to be alittle older and get used to our new home once we move...but Im definately going to give them a call and see if its possible to adopt..they seem like a WONDERFUL organization...


----------



## Sadiesdream

Blaireli said:


> I'm so sorry that Blue didn't work out for you and your family.  It will work out the way it was meant to be.
> 
> Are you willing to take the two Goldens together so they don't have to be split up?


 That would be to much for me at this point. I'm just att he point where I feel like I've exhausted all my options. Theres so many dogs int his world that need a home but I only have one spot to fill. We love Sadie more than life itself and we do all we can for her, so we've wanted to be a tad bit picky when picking this final family member. We wanted a pup that would not only fit in but be able to teach Sadie and learn at the same time, and honestly our breed in my book is unmatchable. Goldens are the purest kind hearted kids that it just makes you want another and another and another. But after seeing some of the prices from breeders (which we didn't want to do , the point was to give another needed dog a wonderful life and home) but the fee's are insane at this point. No money hasn't been a problem, or and issue regarding this but we wanted a special dog. First the woman who makes a living off animals who need homes, and then a nice kind hearted woman wanting to rehome her lab ( which I really wanted). But after all the failures, its just hard to keep your eyes on the prize. I'm REAAAALLY praying this works out with Jake. He may be a special pup but theres no doubt in my mind we can't give him a life he never could have imagined. We have some of the greatest vets and teams of people who support us. His epilepsy isn't bad, honestly the one pill a day he takes has kept him from having any more seizures in the past 2 months. I understand and completely knowledgable about his condition and its not something people normally don't understand whats happening and how to react to it. I do. So I'm hoping this works. Today we meet him for the first time, and he is coming for a play date with Sadie. Lets all keep our fingers crossed!!! I hope to have pictures for everyone soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronna

Sadiesdream said:


> I'll keep you guys posted. She is supposed to take pictures today and send them to me. Once she doesn I'll post here for everyone to take a look at. Id rather hope that she is just irresponsible and figured she can't take care of the pup and decided to rehome instead of there actually being something wrong with the pup. His first stop will be the vet that I promise.


 
There are lots or irresponsible people out there, so it may just be a case of a young person not realizing how much work a puppy is. Good luck to you and your puppy! All dogs deserve a loving home no matter where they came from. Enjoy and don't worry. After the Vet checks the pup the fun begins.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Sadiesdream

Ronna said:


> There are lots or irresponsible people out there, so it may just be a case of a young person not realizing how much work a puppy is. Good luck to you and your puppy! All dogs deserve a loving home no matter where they came from. Enjoy and don't worry. After the Vet checks the pup the fun begins.
> 
> Ronna
> Dallie & Karlie


Well it turned out she was a rehoming dog seller. HEHE thats the nice way to put it. She was scanning craigslist for people giving away free pups/dogs away to good homes, she would get the animals and repost a ad selling the pups. The reason she never provides pictures is because she knows people she got the dogs from may see that she is rehoming the pups for a fee. This is how white trash makes alot of money these days, they find any form of income they can even if it means rehoming pets to homes that shouldnt even have them. So basically it was a scam from the start.


----------



## Karen519

*Jake*

Please let us all know about Jake!


----------



## Sadiesdream

Karen519 said:


> Please let us all know about Jake!


will do its almost time to head home from work so I'm NERVOUS!!!!!! AND EXXCCCIITED TO MEET HIM!!!!!! Everyone keep your fingers crossed please!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sadiesdream said:


> Well it turned out she was a rehoming dog seller. HEHE thats the nice way to put it. She was scanning craigslist for people giving away free pups/dogs away to good homes, she would get the animals and repost a ad selling the pups. The reason she never provides pictures is because she knows people she got the dogs from may see that she is rehoming the pups for a fee. This is how white trash makes alot of money these days, they find any form of income they can even if it means rehoming pets to homes that shouldnt even have them. So basically it was a scam from the start.


 
Is there a way to report her scam to Craigslist?


----------



## Sadiesdream

I got some news guys..... WE GOT JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYAAAAYYYYYYY HE and sadie are getting along perfectly. They played int he yard all evening chasing each other until they both were pooped out. He is just a doll. He loves water of course, but rides in the car without any problems, he loves baths and now he is getting ready to cuddle up with us on our bed for the night. I've never been happier!!!!!!!!! I JUST LOVE HIM TO DEATH!!!!! He is going to be a wonderful addition to the family!! Pictures to come guys!!!


----------



## spruce

wonderful!! you've made Sadie very happy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

YEA!! So happy for all of you. Welcome home, Jake.


----------



## AtticusJordie

YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

Glad to hear the good news!

congrats!

SJ


----------



## amy22

Im sooooo happy for you!!! Yay!!!! Please post some pictures soon!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sadiesdream said:


> I got some news guys..... WE GOT JAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YYYYYAAAAYYYYYYY HE and sadie are getting along perfectly. They played int he yard all evening chasing each other until they both were pooped out. He is just a doll. He loves water of course, but rides in the car without any problems, he loves baths and now he is getting ready to cuddle up with us on our bed for the night. I've never been happier!!!!!!!!! I JUST LOVE HIM TO DEATH!!!!! He is going to be a wonderful addition to the family!! Pictures to come guys!!!


Never give up! See...I told you, just as many others did. Jake was waiting just for you.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so happy for Jake, and the whole family. Congratulations!


----------



## Sadiesdream

I GOT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















His first night here went great. He started off a little nervous but we decided to let them sleep with us tonight. He rolled up next to me, laid his head on my chest and went to sleep.  He is very well behaved, he really likes Sadie,they were wrestling this morning after I left them out to potty. Now I officially know what everyone means when they say just 1 golden isn't enough. two is absolutely perfect.::


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy for you, Jake, and Sadie*

*I am so very happy for you, Jake and Sadie.*

I agree with Kimm, Jake was waiting for you and things happen for a reason.

Please let us know everything!!

Did you get to see his Brother? 

*Now maybe we can all work on finding a rescue for this brother*.

*P.S. JAKE IS GORGEOUS!! He and Sadie make a GREAT COUPLE!!*


----------



## Sadiesdream

Karen519 said:


> *I am so very happy for you, Jake and Sadie.*
> 
> *Now maybe we can all work on finding a rescue for this brother*.


 Barbara really loves her dogs. They're all well taken care of. She isn't actually trying to rehome them because she cant take care of them, she is rehoming because she wants them to have a wonderful forever home but still wants to be able to be a part of their lives. So its more of a contractual adoption instead. So theres nothing to worry about. I know for Nicholas she wants a family that lives near by in this area. She likes having cookouts with all her pup owners, and we hit it off last night, I think we're going to start planning get togethers so Jake can be with his brothers and sisters every now and then.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Jake looks like a cutie i'm glad everything worked out for you in the end. I hate it when people mess you around it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Sadiesdream

In a way I'm glad things worked out the way they did. As others said, maybe theres a reason it all happened. I may never know. But jake is transitioning really well. Thanks everyone for your support, sometimes without friends things seem alot harder to accomplish.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jake is a handsome boy! Thank you for posting photos!!!


----------



## jealous1

They look great together. I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason and it looks like Jake and Sadie are just another example!


----------



## amy22

Jake is very handsome...your goldens look so nice together!!! They look sooo happy!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Sadiesdream

MORE PICS!!!!





































http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k24/DallasP/The goldens/IMG_2808.jpg 












http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k24/DallasP/The goldens/IMG_2809.jpg


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

congrats! I can't see any of the photos though...


----------



## Sadiesdream

they should be fixed now. I was moving them around on photobucket. you just happen to look right when i moved them


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I'm sure he is adorable, all I can see are little red X's though!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Is Jake wearing the life jacket? If so, I don't think he has any water issues!


----------



## Sadiesdream

Kimm said:


> Is Jake wearing the life jacket? If so, I don't think he has any water issues!


yep thats him in the life jacket lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The way he's jumping in you will have that jacket off in no time! FlyQ (Stephanie) has a great video on the forum somewhere about pool safety. Even though I knew how to keep my dogs safe in the water it's a great video to watch and share.

They look like they are having so much fun! My two are jealous. We took down our pool this year and there was no swimming. They still go on to the upper deck and look through the new rails that were once the entrance to the pool. Even funnier is when they climb walk-in steps braced up against the deck.


----------



## Thor0918

Good for you!!! I just saw this. Jake is going to have a very happy life and he's going to make Sadie's even happier!


----------



## Sadiesdream

the only reason he is wearing the jacket is because he has epileptsy. Its just a safety precaution if he happens to have a seizure in the pool. He is a special golden with special needs. But trust me its not severe and i can promise it doesnt slow him down. Sadie and Jake have played all morning together with 2 swims. he is pooped out right next to me right now snoring. I'm so glad I didn't just give up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sadiesdream said:


> the only reason he is wearing the jacket is because he has epileptsy. Its just a safety precaution if he happens to have a seizure in the pool. He is a special golden with special needs. But trust me its not severe and i can promise it doesnt slow him down. Sadie and Jake have played all morning together with 2 swims. he is pooped out right next to me right now snoring. I'm so glad I didn't just give up!


Wise decision! You are a great Golden DAD!


----------



## Karen519

*Loveisgolden*

Loveisgolden:

You said you couldn't see any of the pictures. Are you logged in?
Try logging in again..

SADIESDREAM: We have a circular 24x24 pool and I LOVE it, but we LIVE IN a suburd of CHICAGO and it's about 40 degrees here.


----------



## Sadiesdream

Karen519 said:


> Loveisgolden:
> 
> You said you couldn't see any of the pictures. Are you logged in?
> Try logging in again..
> 
> SADIESDREAM: We have a circular 24x24 pool and I LOVE it, but we LIVE IN a suburd of CHICAGO and it's about 40 degrees here.


we're playing witht he 60's here which isnt to bad. Once the pool gets down to 50's we'll cover it for the season. But right now its still swimming season for the kids. We looked at ingrounds, but repairs on those can be REALLY hard, so we opted for the above ground oval pool. We got a doggy friendly stairs for it and Sadie has never been happier.


----------



## BeauShel

Jake is so handsome and it is great that it is working out so well for him and Sadie. It is nice that the epilepsy didnt stop you. Some people would be terrified or refuse a dog with it. I wouldnt hesitate to have another dog with it since I have had Beau with his seizures. 
I think it worked out exactly the way it was supposed to with him coming to your home.


----------



## Sadiesdream

I'm knowlegable about his health condition. So for me it wouldnt scare me to see him go through a seizure because I know what to look for and what will happen. Others whom never experienced it would REALLY start panicing. The meds really help him, but its been 2 months since his last seizure. He takes his meds REALLy well and like I said his special needs don't stop him from being the big baby that he is.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

what a looker! the photos are now working for me-I'm so sick of Verizon DSL, this happens everytime it rains...

congrats again, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Sadiesdream

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> what a looker! the photos are now working for me-I'm so sick of Verizon DSL, this happens everytime it rains...
> 
> congrats again, he is gorgeous!


Thanks! I told him what you said and of course he smiles  He always smiles,lol. He's my teddy bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Kisses To Sadie And Jake!!*

Big Hugs and Kisses to Sadie and Jake!!!

*Picture of My Smooch, Rescued, Female, GOlden Retriever, her name used to be Bedlam; Snobear, my Male, Samoyed, and our pool.

P.S. Smooch and Snobear have never expressed any interest going into the pool.
Snobear stands at side of the pool like a lifeguard*!!!


----------

